

Ask HN: Is this the correct next step in life? - dylanm83

I&#x27;m currently a senior biology major at a State school on the east coast.  Lately I&#x27;ve been unsure of the next couple of moves to make, and seeing how this community is the most intelligent I know, I would like to gain some input.  I get decent grades (3.2 gpa) and I like my classes however I have not found that one niche I really love.  I have also began glassblowing, which is off topic but at the same time is a growing industry. Ive been considering moving to California for a few years.  There, I would hone in on my glass skills (many more artists on the west coast I can learn from) and hopefully begin to pay off my student loans (over 120k in debt, and glass pieces can take 1-15 hours to make and range from $60-2000), save some money by growing my own medicine legally (I spend about 100&#x2F;week at least on it), and also getting a job wherever I can in my field working a minimum of 30 hours a week.  Also I would be prepared to wait tables or anything else if I needed to. I was thinking of doing this and experimenting in a few different fields of biology until I found the subject I really loved.  My question is does this sound like a feasible path? Or would I be better off working 2 jobs back here on the east coast trying to pay off my loans.
======
Strikingwolf
Personally, I think you are better off going to California. Judging by you
considering moving there for a few years now, you want to go there, and from
what I can see, there is no reason for you not to. Yes, it will take longer to
pay off your loans, but I think the quality of life increase per dollar lost
is well worth it considering you. A) Wouldn't be working two jobs. B) You
would be able to go to California like you have wanted to for a while. C) You
would be able to improve your glass skills, art and creativity are important
whatever field you go into because you will need a creative outlet.

